# Commuting to Work - Alternative to Tights?



## csilkman (Jul 16, 2008)

Depending on my route, I started to commute to work about 20 miles each way. The weather in the morning is about 30 degrees this time of year and then warms up throughout the day.

Can anyone recommend an alternative to wearing tights?


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you tried hair on your legs?


----------



## csilkman (Jul 16, 2008)

Kolossal said:


> Have you tried hair on your legs?


That works in late spring and summer but right now it's just to dang cold in the morning. I did grow a beard though but doesn't help the legs.

The problem is I work in an office envronment where tights are considered innapropriate.

And I don't make the rules. And in this economy I don't question the rules.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

For my 15+mile commute here in Buffalo;
I've been riding in knickers with knee socks.
Or, Sombroro MTB pants with riding shorts.

I've been considering these; http://outlier.cc/outlier_garments/outlier_pants/
http://outlier.cc/outlier_garments/outlier_pants/

Also; Rivendell MUSA seen pretty nice.
Ray


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wear tights, change into pants when you get to the office? That's what I do. 

Tights make a lot of sense on the bike- they fit close, they don't flap in the breeze, you could care less if they get dirty...

otherwise, what everyone else said.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

What 6 quarters said. I like my knees to be warm so I prefer knickers. A quick change into pants rolled up in a courier bag solves the problem with management.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll often wear a pair of hiking pants over my cycling shorts. You could also just wear or carry a pair of walking shorts to pull over your tights when you get to the office.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to deal with this every spring and fall, when AM and PM are frequently two distinct seasons. I bring a change of clothes with me. Done.

Oh- and the extra cold season gear goes in the backpack at the end of the day for the ride home


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*?*

How do you manage to commute 20 miles to a job in an office environment and not have to change clothes anyway? Most people with a lengthy commute wear full-on cycling clothes (they are more comfortable) and change when they get there. My commute is only about a third the length of yours, and most of the year it would be quite impossible for me to do it in office clothing, unless I rode VERY slowly (and what fun is that?).


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I bought a couple of pairs of BDU pants online, took them to a tailor and had them shortened to a 22" inseam. Voila! Cargo pants style knickers for about $40 total.

I wear them over cycling shorts. If it's really cold, I can wear knee warmers or thermal tights underneath as well.

Still slightly dorky looking to non-cyclists but nowhere near as socially awkward as tights.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

I think there is a market for MTB shorts with attachable legs, there are hiking shorts/pants like this.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I use these, pulled over my normal cycling shorts...
http://www.rei.com/product/754988#prodInfor
They're not tight, not loose, somewhere in the middle. And in fact I just keep them in one of my panniers, and walk out to my bike each morning in cycling shorts and make the call when I get outside. They work very well (for me), and I often go inside restaurants, coffee shops, etc without feeling like I'm wearing geeky tight. More like a workout pant.


----------



## sam.g (Sep 27, 2005)

Since I don't like to come into the office in bike shorts, I usually wear a loose pair of nylon sport shorts over my bike shorts. For cold weather instead of tights I prefer close fitting running pants made by Sport Hill. They're close fitting and elastic at the ankel but not form fittings such as tights As an ex-runner I've still got several pair and these are "less" inappropriate.

Sam in Cincy


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I wear fleece sweatpants over my bike shorts with reflective leg bands. They keep my legs warm, and they block the wind. The leg bands keep my pants from blowing around, plus they help with being seen. 

Remember, you are commuting to work. Not a weekend group ride.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I just ordered some showers pass event rain pants, but they have to do some custom work to close up the gap they added to the knee.

My fallback is to wear tights, then wear a very thing pair of long pants over the top so you can't see the tights.

In the meantime I'm just wearing some sort of long windbreaker shell pants (black) over long underwear.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I have a favorite pair of North Face soft shell running pants, which I wear over cycling shorts or bibs, and use a leg band to keep the cuff out of the chainring. A bonus is these pants have a reflective stripe down each side to help visibility.

Scott


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

+ 1 on the North Face runners pants. . .I wear them with temps in the 30's over regular shorts. They're not tight but not baggy, good windblock and warm enough if the other parts that get cold are taken care of (feet, hands, head. . .). They're loose enough to look "normal" to non-cyclists. . .


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

The dress code is business where I work, so when I do commute on the bike, I roll up a button up shirt and pants in my pack and change when I get there.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I walk in my office in full on cycling gear. Cleats, spandex, helmet,etc. I walk right past the security guard to the gym where I shower and change. No one has every questioned the 2 minutes I spend in the office out of dress code between my bike and the gym.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

I scored a pair of REI's Acme soft shell pants at the last sale for $50. Built in cuff keeper. :thumbsup: 

http://www.rei.com/product/770864


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/clothing?a=1&page=2#product=22-271

Those...or their Non-Rivendell equivalent...NorthFace, Patagonia, Target, etc.

Wear your bike shorts under them...

If people have a problem with that, you need a different job.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

A few ideas are repeats but here are my techiques....depending on the day.
--Tights and change (do this most days).
--Tights with Mtnbike overshorts over them (I have Cannondale's where the under short is seperate).
--Swix XC ski pants. I have been wearing these a bit to bike in. They have wind protection on front and just stretch breathable on the back. 
---I use these alot for running at lunch too, precisely because I dont want to walk through the lobby at lunch in tights.


----------

